# Suggest Your Favourite Dessert Juice



## Marzuq

howsit guys,

im on the lookout for a dessert juice. have been vaping on purple alien all week and its awesome but its really expensive to run through 4 maybe 5 bottles for the month..

anyone care to share their favourite dessert juice and where to get it from?


----------



## baksteen8168

My favorite is desert juice at the moment is 5 Pawns - Gambit.

Problem is that it sits exactly in the category you do not want - R300 per 30ml bottle.
Vapour Mountain - Choc mint is also good (to me it tastes like peppermint crisp) - R120 per 30ml bottle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

thanks @baksteen8168 . will defintely be trying out the VM options


----------



## Silver

I can vouch for VM Choc Mint too
Not too sweet or too minty. Just right. A touch of sweetness and refreshing mintiness. 

Its not a decadent after dinner vape, quite the opposite for me, i find it a great all day vape

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Marzuq said:


> thanks @baksteen8168 . will defintely be trying out the VM options


 
Go for it!
I am digging on Lekka Vapors - Elvis' Breakfast too (but to me it does not classify as a desert vape)

my ADV's at the moment is :
Lekka Vapors - Mixed Berries (Nice and strong berry taste coming through for me)
Lekka Vapors - Elvis' Breakfast (Nutty taste on inhale and banana on exhale - compliments each other beautifully!)
Vape Elixir - Stardust (Nice citrus sherbet flavour - not too little and not too much)

and then the occasional 5P - Gambit or VM - Choc Mint as a desert vape.

(just remember that taste is subjective. What I taste in a juice is not necessarily what you will taste)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Silver said:


> I can vouch for VM Choc Mint too
> Not too sweet or too minty. Just right. A touch of sweetness and refreshing mintiness.
> 
> Its not a decadent after dinner vape, quite the opposite for me, i find it a great all day vape


 
thanks @Silver. you just confirmed that i will be getting the choc mint option too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

baksteen8168 said:


> Go for it!
> I am digging on Lekka Vapors - Elvis' Breakfast too (but to me it does not classify as a desert vape)
> 
> my ADV's at the moment is :
> Lekka Vapors - Mixed Berries (Nice and strong berry taste coming through for me)
> Lekka Vapors - Elvis' Breakfast (Nutty taste on inhale and banana on exhale - compliments each other beautifully!)
> Vape Elixir - Stardust (Nice citrus sherbet flavour - not too little and not too much)
> 
> and then the occasional 5P - Gambit or VM - Choc Mint as a desert vape.
> 
> (just remember that taste is subjective. What I taste in a juice is not necessarily what you will taste)


@baksteen8168 how do you find the banana after taste. have had some bad experience with banana flavours before


----------



## Silver

Marzuq said:


> thanks @Silver. you just confirmed that i will be getting the choc mint option too.



Give it a try. I think @Oupa created something super with Choc Mint

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Marzuq said:


> thanks @Silver. you just confirmed that i will be getting the choc mint option too.


 
Get something else too. The choc mint needs at least 2 weeks of steeping before she starts hitting the sweet spot for me. 
Like fine wine, the longer she sits, the better she gets.


----------



## Marzuq

baksteen8168 said:


> Get something else too. The choc mint needs at least 2 weeks of steeping before she starts hitting the sweet spot for me.
> Like fine wine, the longer she sits, the better she gets.


@baksteen8168 @Silver i do find that i go a bit light headed with menthol flavours... how strong a mint is it.
was thinking of trying the VM vanilla custard option as well. i like the custard flavours so im sure that one will suit me as well


----------



## Silver

If you're doing a VM order and you like banana, give VM Banana Cream a try too
Very smooth, not overly flavoured banana, nor too ripe and its creaminess softens it nicely
I also like it a lot


----------



## Marzuq

Silver said:


> If you're doing a VM order and you like banana, give VM Banana Cream a try too
> Very smooth, not overly flavoured banana, nor too ripe and its creaminess softens it nicely
> I also like it a lot


@Silver. i noticed with the banana options i have tried before it leaves a bit of a after taste in your mouth. is this the case with the VM banana cream?


----------



## Silver

Marzuq said:


> @baksteen8168 @Silver i do find that i go a bit light headed with menthol flavours... how strong a mint is it.
> was thinking of trying the VM vanilla custard option as well. i like the custard flavours so im sure that one will suit me as well



No, I dont find the Choc Mint too minty at all. Its mint, not menthol, so its not that sharp menthol sensation, just a soft slightly sweet mint

Go for the vanilla custard if you like custard. I dont like custard myself but many like it. Try VM4 as well, its very popular and an all day vape among many. Not for me though because its too sweet for me.


----------



## Silver

Marzuq said:


> @Silver. i noticed with the banana options i have tried before it leaves a bit of a after taste in your mouth. is this the case with the VM banana cream?



Yes, it does leave an aftertaste, slight banana flavour. But it is mild and a pleasant one, not a strange taste. Leaves the same aftertaste as the juice itself.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Marzuq said:


> @baksteen8168 how do you find the banana after taste. have had some bad experience with banana flavours before


 
I generally do not like the fruit. But the taste just works here. I can certainly taste the banana, but it is not overpowering to me. (hope this helps, I am useless at putting taste into words)

I actually discovered this juice by accident as I would never have bought it as an experimental juice just because of my dislike of the fruit.  A retailer (not sure if I am allowed to mention who) was helping a friend of mine with the new Nautilus BVC coils that kept tasting burnt. The retailer asked if he could try his adv in the tank to see if he can pick up a problem. To make a long story short - He put in LV - Elvis' Breakfast and after we tasted it we bought a bottle. 

I am on my second bottle of breakfast in 5 days


----------



## Silver

I suggest you get several 10ml VM samples of the ones you think you may like. You are sure to find one or two that you enjoy

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq

Silver said:


> No, I dont find the Choc Mint too minty at all. Its mint, not menthol, so its not that sharp menthol sensation, just a soft slightly sweet mint
> 
> Go for the vanilla custard if you like custard. I dont like custard myself but many like it. Try VM4 as well, its very popular and an all day vape among many. Not for me though because its too sweet for me.


alright i will get the choc mint and let it steep for 2 weeks. possible vanilla custard and the banana cream too. not much of a tabacco fan so VM4 is not really a good option for me. i hit here and there and its fine but too much of it is jst too much


----------



## baksteen8168

Silver said:


> No, I dont find the Choc Mint too minty at all. Its mint, not menthol, so its not that sharp menthol sensation, just a soft slightly sweet mint
> 
> Go for the vanilla custard if you like custard. I dont like custard myself but many like it. Try VM4 as well, its very popular and an all day vape among many. Not for me though because its too sweet for me.


 
Agree on the VM4.


----------



## Marzuq

baksteen8168 said:


> I generally do not like the fruit. But the taste just works here. I can certainly taste the banana, but it is not overpowering to me. (hope this helps, I am useless at putting taste into words)
> 
> I actually discovered this juice by accident as I would never have bought it as an experimental juice just because of my dislike of the fruit.  A retailer (not sure if I am allowed to mention who) was helping a friend of mine with the new Nautilus BVC coils that kept tasting burnt. The retailer asked if he could try his adv in the tank to see if he can pick up a problem. To make a long story short - He put in LV - Elvis' Breakfast and after we tasted it we bought a bottle.
> 
> I am on my second bottle of breakfast in 5 days


 
LOL that sounds like me and the purple alien. awesome juice. great all day vape. but now that im nearing the bottom of my 2nd bottle in like 8 days i feel like i should be going sparingly ..


----------



## baksteen8168

Silver said:


> Yes, it does leave an aftertaste, slight banana flavour. But it is mild and a pleasant one, not a strange taste. Leaves the same aftertaste as the juice itself.


I should have described it like @Silver did. (see, I am useless describing tastes)


----------



## Marzuq

Silver said:


> Yes, it does leave an aftertaste, slight banana flavour. But it is mild and a pleasant one, not a strange taste. Leaves the same aftertaste as the juice itself.


 
ok seems like banana cream, vanilla custard and choc mint is on the cards for me.


----------



## baksteen8168

Marzuq said:


> LOL that sounds like me and the purple alien. awesome juice. great all day vape. but now that im nearing the bottom of my 2nd bottle in like 8 days i feel like i should be going sparingly ..


I will have to get a bottle of Alien on my next SOV order.


----------



## Silver

Marzuq said:


> alright i will get the choc mint and let it steep for 2 weeks. possible vanilla custard and the banana cream too. not much of a tabacco fan so VM4 is not really a good option for me. i hit here and there and its fine but too much of it is jst too much



The reason i mentioned VM4 is that the tobacco is almost not distinguishable at all. Its so slight that many say they cant pick it up, myself included. More of a sweet vape and someone once said it tastes like diddle daddle popcorn. But many all day vape this juice. So give it a try if that appeals to you. Its not a tobacco in my view.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

baksteen8168 said:


> I will have to get a bottle of Alien on my next SOV order.


its most deifinitely worth it. but u will get hooked for sure.
pity you are not in CPT else you could have popped around and got some from me to test out

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

Silver said:


> The reason i mentioned VM4 is that the tobacco is almost not distinguishable at all. Its so slight that many say they cant pick it up, myself included. More of a sweet vape and someone once said it tastes like diddle daddle popcorn. But many all day vape this juice. So give it a try if that appeals to you. Its not a tobacco in my view.


@Silver you have a way with describing these juices that makes me feel like i have to try it again jst to make sure...
will add a sample bottle to the list. thanks

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Marzuq said:


> its most deifinitely worth it. but u will get hooked for sure.
> pity you are not in CPT else you could have popped around and got some from me to test out


 
Pity you are not in JHB. I have a bottle of VK - Vanilla Cream that is just not doing it for me and you are more than welcome to have it.

I will gladly post it to you though.


----------



## baksteen8168

Marzuq said:


> @Silver you have a way with describing these juices that makes me feel like i have to try it again jst to make sure...
> will add a sample bottle to the list. thanks


Yeah, everything @Silver describes just sounds awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Lol, thanks guys for the compliments
Just trying to tell it like it is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Marzuq said:


> howsit guys,
> 
> im on the lookout for a dessert juice. have been vaping on purple alien all week and its awesome but its really expensive to run through 4 maybe 5 bottles for the month..
> 
> anyone care to share their favourite dessert juice and where to get it from?


If you're into banana style vapes, Elvis's Breakfast is amazing!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Silver said:


> Lol, thanks guys for the compliments
> Just trying to tell it like it is


Your "like is" reads like a good novel.

you should put out a book... :Silver's Juice Taste Journey!"

I'd buy that!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BansheeZA

For me I love dulce de leche and bavarian cream from skybluevaping.
Vm Legends Monroe 
And a gambit type mix we do


sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

baksteen8168 said:


> Your "like is" reads like a good novel.
> 
> you should put out a book... :Silver's Juice Taste Journey!"
> 
> I'd buy that!!


 
after his input now you can put me on the list for one of these books too

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

BansheeZA said:


> For me I love dulce de leche and bavarian cream from skybluevaping.
> Vm Legends Monroe
> And a gambit type mix we do
> 
> 
> sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop


thanks. will check out skybluevaping. havent heard of the dulce de leche before.


----------



## baksteen8168

Marzuq said:


> after his input now you can put me on the list for one of these books too


LoL

Anyway... Sorry for derailing your thread...

Back to desert juices.


----------



## Marzuq

baksteen8168 said:


> LoL
> 
> Anyway... Sorry for derailing your thread...
> 
> Back to desert juices.


LOL @baksteen8168 ..its all good.derailing often leads to interesting convo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

baksteen8168 said:


> Your "like is" reads like a good novel.
> 
> you should put out a book... :Silver's Juice Taste Journey!"
> 
> I'd buy that!!



Lol, thanks @baksteen8168  i already have a buyer of a book that I have not written. 
If I ever do that, I will sign the first copy and its yours.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Silver said:


> Lol, thanks @baksteen8168  i already have a buyer of a book that I have not written.
> If I ever do that, I will sign the first copy and its yours.


It will proudly be displayed on the top shelf of my bar. Special spotlights will also be shining on it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Marzuq said:


> thanks. will check out skybluevaping. havent heard of the dulce de leche before.



I have done a review on Dulce de Leche
In the SkyBlue Vaping thread (in the eliquid review forum)
Nice juice


----------



## Marzuq

Silver said:


> I have done a review on Dulce de Leche
> In the SkyBlue Vaping thread
> Nice juice


thanks @Silver. will most definitely go look it up and see what your review says


----------



## Silver

Marzuq said:


> thanks @Silver. will most definitely go look it up and see what your review says



Here is the review for Dulce de Leche
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/skyblue-vaping.3727/#post-96120

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Silver said:


> Here is the review for Dulce de Leche
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/skyblue-vaping.3727/#post-96120


 
Will need to pick up a tester of this. Thanks @Silver


----------



## Silver

baksteen8168 said:


> Will need to pick up a tester of this. Thanks @Silver



I am pretty sure @Derick will have his juices at the vape meet

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Silver said:


> I am pretty sure @Derick will have his juices at the vape meet


If that is the case @Derick will be selling me a bottle.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BansheeZA

Also need to pick up dulce and bavarian cream concentrates 

sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop


----------



## Jan

Another vote for VM Choc mint as an ADV
For a dessert vape VM Monroe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

thanks for the contributions guys. im sure this thread will still carry on for a while
i am inclined to try out everyones options.
so keep them coming


----------



## Alex

Marzuq said:


> thanks for the contributions guys. im sure this thread will still carry on for a while
> i am inclined to try out everyones options.
> so keep them coming


 
Agreed, I'm also on the hunt for an affordable dessert joose.


----------



## Marzuq

Alex said:


> Agreed, I'm also on the hunt for an affordable dessert joose.


 
excellent so this thread will do more than satisfy my need to find an affordable dessert joose


----------



## BumbleBee

I'm going to have to vote for Elvis' Breakfast, I really wasn't going to bother even trying to vape anything with banana in it as I am really not a big fan of banana but now I'm going to try every banana vape I can get my hands on. Do yourself a favour and try this stuff!




Also, if you can find some, Heather's Atomic Grasshopper is pretty awesome, especially on a hot day... old school choc mint ice cream goodness

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

choc mint ice cream
@BumbleBee that sounds so awesome. thats my favourite ice cream.its on the the list thanks


----------



## BumbleBee

Lekka Vapours Carabana is next on my list! I haven't tried VM Choc Mint yet, it's on my bucket list though, it does sound pretty awesome


----------



## Marzuq

BumbleBee said:


> Lekka Vapours Carabana is next on my list! I haven't tried VM Choc Mint yet, it's on my bucket list though, it does sound pretty awesome


@Silver gave such an awesome description that VM is the first on my list of vendors to try out. will give you some feedback once ive given it a fair chance and a good vape


----------



## BumbleBee

Marzuq said:


> @Silver gave such an awesome description that VM is the first on my list of vendors to try out. will give you some feedback once ive given it a fair chance and a good vape


Yip, @Silver does make every juice sound pretty awesome  He really gets to know them pretty well though.

If you're ordering from VM give Strawberry a shot, I know it's not a dessert vape but it is sweet and it is the closest to a real strawberry that I've vaped.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smokyg

If someone could please make this i would be forever in their dept

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> Yip, @Silver does make every juice sound pretty awesome  He really gets to know them pretty well though.
> 
> If you're ordering from VM give Strawberry a shot, I know it's not a dessert vape but it is sweet and it is the closest to a real strawberry that I've vaped.


 
Thanks @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

If you can - try and get some Caramel Cream from house of liquid it is amazing!!!

@Smokyg it tastes exactly like that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

VM choc mint in the reo is definately a winner!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg

Stroodlepuff said:


> If you can - try and get some Caramel Cream from house of liquid it is amazing!!!
> 
> @Smokyg it tastes exactly like that


Oh cool thanks! Ill definitely give it a shot!! Who sells it?


----------



## BumbleBee

Smokyg said:


> Oh cool thanks! Ill definitely give it a shot!! Who sells it?


you're going to have to start a thread in "Who has stock", vendors can't answer here


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Smokyg said:


> Oh cool thanks! Ill definitely give it a shot!! Who sells it?


 
House of Liquid in the UK

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

BumbleBee said:


> you're going to have to start a thread in "Who has stock", vendors can't answer here


 
Lol I'm sure I can - no local retailer sells it


----------



## Necris

Vape craving daydream...my favourite hands down, followed by vm vanilla custard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I'm not sure if it is actually considered a dessert juice, but for me it is, the best 'pud' like juice for me is Five Pawns Castle Long.

Even the smell it leaves behind is so indulgent.

I'm not really a dessert type, so if wouldn't take my advice 




Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------

